# ICD-10 and Workers Comp



## linda s (Jun 24, 2010)

Can someone comment on how ICD-10 will affect Workers Compensation carriers?  I recently heard that they will not be required to change to ICD-10?


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 24, 2010)

The best place to check is with your state's Department of Labor/Workman's Compensation area.  What codes Work Comp carriers use is mandated by each state.  In my experience, they are usually at least two years behind in updating the payable codes here in South Dakota.  When I was in Texas, it was more like five years.  If you check your state's website, there should be a link to the DOL or directly to Work Comp; that area should have a place to contact them with questions.  I plan on doing that soon with my state and the surrounding ones (we are on the border with Minnesota and Iowa).  Good luck in finding out!


----------



## linda s (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks...I checked with my state (NYS) and there are currently NO plans to implement the ICD-10 coding system.


----------



## dave65 (Oct 15, 2010)

linda s said:


> Thanks...I checked with my state (NYS) and there are currently NO plans to implement the ICD-10 coding system.



 Why is workers comp except from ICD - 10 and where will I find the document to support that information.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 15, 2010)

Actually work comp can be behind in the CPT version it uses, However all carriers must adhere to the ICD conventions, and ALL carriers must convert on Oct 1 2013 to ICD-10 CM.  There have been no listed exceptions.


----------



## bstephen (Jan 4, 2011)

*ICD-10 and work comp*

Here are the issues that will motivate worker's comp carriers to move to ICD-10:  ICD-9 will NOT be update after I10 is implemented AND Providers who supply services to injured workers will HAVE TO CONTINUE TO CODE IN ICD-9.  So that said, exactly how many Providers will be willing to code work comp services with ICD-9 after ICD-10 is implemented.  Work Comp carriers will have to get on board.  In Texas, they are.


----------

